# Thinking about selling a pair of Spaceliners.



## vontrike (May 14, 2012)

I have a pair of boys Spaceliners that belong to a friend. I took one apart and started to clean it. Looking real nice. Anyway,, they belonged to brothers and my friend got them years ago. They were in his way and wanted to see if I could store them. They are in my way now and need to go. I sent a message today to my friend and he said that I can sell them if the price is decent. I will post some photos in the next couple days on this thread and maybe we can find out what they are worth. They are chrome with the springers, but both are missing tanks and taillights. The one has not been cleaned yet,,but should look nice with some work. The chrome is  pretty nice, but has the typical clearcoat that needs removed to make them shine. I think that they have the pleated white seats. Like I said, I will dig them out and post some photos soon. vontrike


----------



## Uniblab (May 14, 2012)

On behalf of the other Liner Loons I look forward to you posting pix...but your friend must understand that without the tanks or headlights he'll never get big money for them as those are the scarcest parts that everyone is looking for.


----------



## vontrike (May 14, 2012)

I think he will understand. I believe that they use the 7 tanks,, if that is the right term.


----------



## partsguy (May 14, 2012)

EVEN WORSE if they are missing the "7" tanks! Do they at least have the racks? The springers are about $50 a pop alone but as nice cruiser, I'd expect about $75 each out them.


----------



## vontrike (May 14, 2012)

The racks are there. I had kinda looked around for tanks, but no tanks.


----------



## Uniblab (May 14, 2012)

"Tanks but no tanks"

You're welcome just the same.


----------



## BrentP (May 15, 2012)

Post the serial numbers for both and I'll be able to tell you exactly how they should be equipped.


----------



## jd56 (May 15, 2012)

When you post the pictures, be sure to depict the tank tabs on the bottom of the double cross tubes.
That way we can tell what tank that's needed.
Please show the legend on the chainguard.
Need to see the rear hub...red band or yellow or blue?

Serial numbers!! Please.

No tanks....wow, where the heck are they?
Shame and I agree, their retail value will be diminished without these. Thats what makes the bike.....just saying...but Im still interested. Where are you shipping from.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## partsguy (May 15, 2012)

Why does it seem like these high-fin, heavy chrome Murrays and Huffys were deemed "ugly" and got stripped of their parts or parked entirely after about 20 or 30 years?

Watch "Christine" and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## jd56 (May 15, 2012)

classicfan1 said:


> Why does it seem like these high-fin, heavy chrome Murrays and Huffys were deemed "ugly" and got stripped of their parts or parked entirely after about 20 or 30 years?
> 
> Watch "Christine" and you'll see what I mean.




Ugly...who said that???

I'm not familar with the Christine reference. I guess it is a haunted car movie or something....don't watch to much tv. Don't have time. The cable won't reach my workshop.


----------



## partsguy (May 15, 2012)

There was a time when most people thought the radically styled cars of the 50s and the early 60s were ugly and dated. There was a time when muscle cars and anything with "SS", "Z28", "Shelby", "500", or "R/T" was a gas guzzling piece of junk fit for the barn or corn field.

The same happened with bikes I suppose. Spaceliners, Flightliners, Astro Flites, Silver Jets, Silver Kings, all lost their tanks and/or racks it seems if they were still ridden at all in 25 or 30 years. The muscle bikes got stripped of their consoles, shifters, banana seats, sissy bars, and ape hangers in favor of early MX and BMX parts.

I was referring to everyone's disapproval for Arnie's 1958 Plymouth Fury in the 1983 movie "Christine". "The kid's real good with his hands but he's got bad taste in cars. You know the 'ole sayin, 'Ya can't polish a turd!'"


----------



## jd56 (May 15, 2012)

classicfan1 said:


> There was a time when most people thought the radically styled cars of the 50s and the early 60s were ugly and dated. There was a time when muscle cars and anything with "SS", "Z28", "Shelby", "500", or "R/T" was a gas guzzling piece of junk fit for the barn or corn field.
> 
> The same happened with bikes I suppose. Spaceliners, Flightliners, Astro Flites, Silver Jets, Silver Kings, all lost their tanks and/or racks it seems if they were still ridden at all in 25 or 30 years. The muscle bikes got stripped of their consoles, shifters, banana seats, sissy bars, and ape hangers in favor of early MX and BMX parts.
> 
> I was referring to everyone's disapproval for Arnie's 1958 Plymouth Fury in the 1983 movie "Christine". "The kid's real good with his hands but he's got bad taste in cars. You know the 'ole sayin, 'Ya can't polish a turd!'"




Thanks for the clarification.
Being one that was brought up in the early 70's (graduated in 74), the muscle cars were the deal. And my taste for those bad a$$ looking shapes and lines, will always be there.
My favorites were the 69 firestone transAm with the honeycomb allow wheels & hood scoops and rear spoiler, the pointed nose of the LeMans, and of course the 442 superbee.

I can see where the tanklights were a style that would not carry on in the 70's. Young guys wanting the fast looking bike rather than the chromed PEEWEE herman style.

Glad that so many have survived and it's my choice of collectible. 

I just got a call on the still CL listed (need to remove it) 69 Columbia cruiser and sent him a picture of my Eldorado. A far cry from the $200 I was asking for for the Columbia but, said I let the Huffy go for $325...hoping he wouldn't call back because I don't want to sell it....he hasn't...whew

I went to my shed / workshop to look at what I have and realized I have too many girls bikes and only 3 mens completed bikes.
Have three mens frames that need resto finishing but, don't want to sell them either....what to do....I need more room, that's what I need to do...thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Uniblab (May 15, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> My favorites were the 69 firestone transAm with the honeycomb allow wheels & hood scoops and rear spoiler, the pointed nose of the LeMans, and of course the 442 superbee.




Close but no cheroot my friend. I believe you're talking about the Pontiac Firebird Trans Am, not the "Firestone" Beginning with the original wide track cars in 1959, one of the main Pontiac style elements was a pointed snout with 2 separate grilles which was retained on many models almost through end of production. Up to the late the 60's they also featured vertically stacked headlights on most of the full and mid size models. If I still owned all the GTO's I've had over the years I'd easily be a multimillionaire today.

Lastly, the 442 was an Oldsmobile and the Super Bee was a Dodge.


----------



## jd56 (May 15, 2012)

Uniblab said:


> Close but no cheroot my friend. I believe you're talking about the Pontiac Firebird Trans Am, not the "Firestone" Beginning with the original wide track cars in 1959, one of the main Pontiac style elements was a pointed snout with 2 separate grilles which was retained on many models almost through end of production. Up to the late the 60's they also featured vertically stacked headlights on most of the full and mid size models. If I still owned all the GTO's I've had over the years I'd easily be a multimillionaire today.
> 
> Lastly, the 442 was an Oldsmobile and the Super Bee was a Dodge.




Well Anthony and all the other muscle car guys out there...I stand corrected
Firebird TransAm
http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...w=135&start=0&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0,i:83
442 Cutlas
http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...5&start=10&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:14,s:10,i:193
SuperBee (Mopar)
http://www.google.com/imgres?start=...&tbnw=162&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:27,s:322,i:121
Pontiac gto
http://www.google.com/imgres?start=...4&tbnw=183&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:154,i:168

http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...=207&start=0&ndsp=10&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0,i:121


----------



## vontrike (May 15, 2012)

This is the rougher of the two. Red band Bendix. Serial is 502  469020 376447


----------



## vontrike (May 15, 2012)

This one I spent some time with cleaning. Serial 502   469021 196627 nicer of the two.


----------



## jd56 (May 15, 2012)

*So what is the prices?*

Where is your friend on a price for the bikes?

Thanks for posting the pictures and brent will be able to narrow the bike down with the serial#s.
They both do appear to be 7 bars.
It's a shame because the tanks never materialize....Lowers the price considerably.
I'm interested if the price is right, at least on the broken down one....makes shipping easier.

PM me


----------



## BrentP (May 15, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures and brent will be able to narrow the bike down with the serial#s.




Haa haa... but of course.

According to the serial numbers, those are both Deluxe "Forward Thrust" style ('7' tank) Spaceliners (1966-68 vintage).  They were fully equipped with chrome rear rack and top mounted tail light, springer fork, and 7-Style tank with light and horn.  The only option that was missing on this model was the two-speed Bendix hub.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 15, 2012)

At 17 posts (now 18) sell them already!
Chris


----------



## Uniblab (May 22, 2012)

I'm presently in my helicopter flying over your area and before I drop money out I need to know how much. Please advise but do so quickly as I don't want run out of fuel.


----------

